# Google TV and Directv?



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Who wants to get Google TV? How well do you think it will work with Directv?

http://gizmodo.com/5543822/what-is-google-tv


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Already being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177615


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

lol, sorry, i totally missed it.


----------

